# i think this is rediculous!DO U AGREE??



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ok so i got some fairly dark brown tall boots from someone and i went to my instructor and said, can i wear these in the show..

(its the only boots i have to wear because my paddock boots look like crap..(ripped))


and she said no because they were brown..note that i said they were very dark brown...and im doing w/t in a SCHOOLING show..she said no and that i would look rediculous. and i told my mom that she was being rediculous. 

i am asking everyones opinion on this...i think im going to just take some black polish and go over them and say oh...u like my gorgeous BLACK tall boots.lol.jk..ill eventually tell her but i will start by asking her if these black boots are ok. 

should i?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

What type of show is it??
Here in Aus a lot of people compete in dressage and showjumping shows with brown top boots, especially if it matches their tack. They look just as good as black boots.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

idk...they are still brown with the black polish on them but a really dark brown..almost black. i guess ill just have to wear them for lessons and then get like new paddock/jodphur boots and jophurs...with the imaginary money i have!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Most of the people I see at the shows I help with the have darkbrown boots. But the people with a ton of money have black.


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

--cough--ridiculous--cough--
Yeah it is pretty ridiculous, there just tall boots and its not like a rated show or anything. You said there dark brown so you should be able to wear them. haha id wear them!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

all i have to say is thats really stupid.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

my goodness, if it's a schooling show...then show with them!

i hope you didn't make them streak with the black polish...
there is no reason you can't show in a schooling show with brown boots...gosh - not like everyone there can afford brand new black ones anyways...hmpf. 

(sorry, i can't stand it when instructors try to do that to students...gets under my skin! :evil: )


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

oh no...they look fine kickshaw.they are just a teensy bit darker.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

In all honesty out here you wouldn't to to good. If it were a schooling show no one would really care. A schooling show is a used for schooling and does not require you to look top notch.

A regular show on the other hand, depending on what kind of show it is I would have to agree with your trainer. You just have to play the part to show.


----------

